# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Giải Phẫu Mắt Midface 3 trong 1 – Bí Quyết Kéo Dài Tuổi Thanh Xuân Hiệu Quả

## nguyenhanhsocial

Phẫu thuật Mắt Midface 3 trong 1 là một trong những công nghệ làm đẹp cho đôi mắt hiện đại nhất hiện nay. Giải pháp này mang lại cho quý khách hàng một đôi mắt trẻ trung và linh hoạt..Giải Phẫu Tham My Mat Midface 3 trong 1 – Bí Quyết Kéo Dài Tuổi Thanh Xuân An Toàn, Hiệu QuảĐôi mắt được xem là “cửa sổ của tâm hồn” và vì thế, một đôi mắt đẹp long lanh và to tròn sẽ giúp các bạn thêm ấn tượng, tự tin. Tuy nhiên, thời gian, tuổi tác và quá trình lão hóa bắt đầu lấn chiếm và khiến đôi mắt trở nên kém thu hút, gương mặt trông buồn.Chính vì thế rất nhiều khách hàng tìm đến phương pháp Midface như 1 phương pháp cứu cánh cho nhan sắc và giúp “níu kéo” tuổi thanh xuân cho mình.Midface 3 trong 1 là gì?công nghệ Midface 3 trong 1 xuất hiện được xem là phương pháp cải thiện cùng lúc 3 vấn đề trong 1 đôi mắt già nua, bao gồm: Lấy da dư và mỡ thừa, nâng cơ gò má, xóa nếp nhăn rảnh mũi má, giúp gương mặt trẻ hóa toàn diện chỉ trong 1 ca phẫu thuật với một đường mổ sắc nét, kết quả được duy trì lâu dài. Những lo lắng về tuổi tác và lão hóa của giải pháp Midface 3 trong 1 được giải quyết nhanh chóng và triệt để nhất.Mô phỏng giải pháp giải phẫu Midface 3 trong 1công nghệ Midface 3 trong 1 có phải là kỹ thuật cắt mí dưới không?Rất nhiều người vẫn lầm tưởng rằng Midface 3 trong 1 chính là công nghệ cắt mí dưới, song, 2 phương pháp này hoàn toàn khác nha.Như chúng ta đã biết, phẫu thuật Midface 3 trong 1 là một kỹ thuật phức tạp vì bác sĩ thẩm mỹ phải bóc tách sâu xuống phía dưới và tác động đến vùng da mặt nên nếu không lựa chọn ở địa điểm tin cậy, chất lượng và được thực hiện bởi bác sĩ có tay nghề cao, kinh nghiệm lâu năm thì nó cũng chỉ là giải pháp cắt mi dưới chứ không phải Midface.Nếu tay nghề bác sĩ kém cũng có thể dẫn đến biến chứng lật mi mắt và làm tổn thương thần kinh vùng ổ mắt. Do đó, lựa chọn địa điểm phẫu thuật Midface chất lượng được xem là thách thức lớn của khách hàng hiện nay.Thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc với trang thiết bị hiện đại, hàng ngũ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa giàu kinh nghiệm, thường xuyên cập nhật những công nghệ hiện đại của Thế giới và cũng là nơi đầu tiên giải phẫu thành công Midface 3 trong 1 tại VN. Đôi mắt già nua, chảy xệ và nhăn nheo của quý khách hàng sẽ được khắc phục mau chóng và an toàn chỉ trong 1 ca giải phẫu.Lễ kí kết chuyển nhượng quyền thương hiệu được diễn ra tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JWJW hoạt động theo mô hình nhượng quyền thương hiệu nên toàn bộ máy móc, công nghệ, trang thiết bị đều được chuyển giao về Việt Nam theo cơ chế nhượng quyền. Theo đó, các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc thường xuyên về Việt Nam để chuyển giao kỹ thuật và công nghệ theo thỏa thuận nhượng quyền. Đặc biệt, Bác sĩ. Hong Lim Choi – Chuyên gia phẫu thuật mắt danh tiếng tại Hàn trực tiếp đào tạo và chuyển giao công nghệ thẩm mỹ mắt về JW cho Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung.Bác sĩ Hong Lim Choi – Chủ tịch Hội thẩm mỹ mắt Hàn Quốc là người đầu tiên phát minh ra công nghệ Midface 3 in 1 và chuyển giao trực tiếp cho BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dungchứng nhận chất lượng ISO 9001:2015 mới nhất của Bệnh viện JW Hàn QuốcNhững lo âu về đôi mắt chảy xệ và già nua của bạn sẽ mau chóng được cải thiện hiệu quả sau khi thực hiện phương pháp Midface 3 trong 1 tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ chuẩn Hàn JW.Khách hàng tiến hành phẫu thuật Midface 3 trong 1 tại JWCông nghệ Midfce 3 trong 1- bí quyết giúp trẻ hóa toàn diện cho gương mặt ( kết quả được chụp lại ngay trên bàn mổ khi vừa tiến hành xong 1 bên trái)Thực hiện phương pháp Midface 3 trong 1 giúp khách hàng “ăn gian” tuổi của mìnhKhách hàng bỗng chốc ấn tượng và trẻ trung hơn sau khi giải phẫu Midface 3 trong 1

----------

